# Mass HGH from LeCheek Nutrition with Testodrol X9c !! Sponsored!



## packers6211 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok guys starting this log up today and big thanks to Lecheek for letting me log this. I will have some staples of DS Craze, Finaflex Creatrona, myofusion/combat, and fish oils, BCAA's.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 5, 2012)

In


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hulk smash aright hit up some back today!

Back:

wide grip high pulled pulldowns: 90lbs x 8,8,8

smith machine bent over rows: 85lbs x 12, 105lbs x 12, 12,12, first time doing these felt it but could have done more weight just didn't know lol

close grip pulldowns to chest: 90lbs x 8,8,8

machine rows: 100lbs x 10,10,10

db rows: 50lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## Cork (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn Packers, how do you hit all these sponsored logs?  You must really whore yourself out!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha nah just live on the forums!! Today hit up some cardio treadmill 1.5 miles tomorrow legs!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow have been feeling really good last several days and took an off day from work today!! Went to gym earlier then I normally get to during work week. Hit up 1 mile cardio on treadmill then legs!

Legs:

leg ext: 135lbs x 10,10,10

body weight lunges: 3 sets of walking back and forth 

lying leg curls: 80lbs x 8,8,8

leg presses: 4 plates x 8,8, 6 plates x 8,8

dead lifts trap bar: 135lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 7, 2012)

As an evening gym guy myself, thanks to work, it always feels good to get in there early on off days.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 8, 2012)

All i can say is I hate lunges!!! My legs and ass feel like some one to a bat and went to free swing away at packers legs. But guess what I love the pain too!! Today hit up shoulders and cardio.

cardio treadmill: 45 minutes 2.50 miles

shoulders: seated db presses: 50lbs x 8,8,8

lat machine pulldowns: 150lbs x 8,8,8

behind neck pull downs: 90lbs x 8,8,8

smith machine shrugs: 135lbs x 10,10,10

straight bar upright rows: 45lbs x 10,10,10

machine presses: 70lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 9, 2012)

Today hit chest and cardio got my 1 mile in under 17!! Will do 2 tomorrow but legs were soar from leg day and cutting grass today. Chest day went well, as I did try to hit decline barbell and just still can't mess with the straight bars except on inclines!! 

Chest: 

db presses flat: 60lbs x 8,8,8

incline db presses: 50lbs x 8,8,8

pec/deck: 150lbs x 10,10,10

machine presses: 150lbs x 8,8,8

incline barbell presses: 135lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 10, 2012)

Today hit up 1 mile on cardio treadmill. Then did arms. I normally do chest/tri's and back/bi's but switched it up. Got a good workout and feeling strong as ever. 

Biceps:

db seated curls: 50lbs x 5,5,5

standing sup db curls: 40lbs x 6,6,6,

ez bar curls: 90lbs x 6,6,6

concentration curls: 30lbs x 5,5,5

Triceps:

rope pressdowns: 100lbs x 10,10,10

close grip bench press: 135lbs x 8,8,8

triceps extensions: 50lbs x 10,10,10

machine dips: 105lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## nattyfreak (Jun 11, 2012)

is that real hgh or just a pro hormone


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 11, 2012)

nattyfreak said:


> is that real hgh or just a pro hormone



HGH requires a prescription....


....take it from there


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 12, 2012)

Today hit up a quick back workout! Tired as hell but yet once I hit the gym I GO!! I've been trying to get this bloating feeling away as I have gained couple lbs on the scale. I'm hoping due to muscle mass. 

Back:

wide grip pull downs: 80lbs x 8,8,8

close grip cable pulldowns: 90lbs x 8,8,8

face pulls: 100lbs x 10,10,10

db rows: 45lbs x 8,8,8 

machine rows: 135lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 13, 2012)

Today straight cardio day. Hit up 45 minutes on treadmill then sauns 2.56 miles


----------



## Cork (Jun 14, 2012)

Keep it up buddy!

Lunges tear my ass apart too.  All that glorious mess of connective tissue between the glutes and hams.... really makes you want to invest in a personal masseuse.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 14, 2012)

Cork said:


> Keep it up buddy!
> 
> Lunges tear my ass apart too.  All that glorious mess of connective tissue between the glutes and hams.... really makes you want to invest in a personal masseuse.


Very much agreed.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 16, 2012)

Felt good this morning and ready to hit the gym. Still battling this wierd bloating feeling, and weight being stuck. I continue to feel stronger which is always a good thing. Today hit up a 1 mile of treadmill, then legs. Was hurting like hell after leg day but still manage to take kids to park for some more exercise and track. I keep trying to figure out why I'm not sweating more then usual. 

Legs:

body weight lunges 3 complete sets back and forth in hall way at gym

leg presses: warm with 4 plates x 8, 6 plates x 8,8 8 plates x 8

leg ext seated: 135lbs x 8,8,8

lying leg curls: 80lbs x 8,8,8

trap bar dead lifts: 185lbs x 6,6,6


----------



## brundel (Jun 16, 2012)

What are your beginning stats?
WHat are planning to accomplish from the use of these supps?
WHats in em?


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm about to turn 32 this month. 5'5 234lbs. I have dropped from 290 lbs over 2 yrs ago and will be aiming for 200lbs. The Mass Hgh has really help me sleep which has always been a problem for me. I noticed a big difference in recovery and mood. DAA responds well with me and my strength is continuing to climb.


----------



## brundel (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 17, 2012)

Today sweated more!!! Was dripping lol. Hit up 1.5 miles on treadmill. Then I'm heading to walk around the block after in laws leave. I hit up chest today and had a good pump. Sleep still going well, and mood is still up. 

Chest:

flat bench db's press: 60lbs x 8,8,8

machine presses: 100lbs x 8,8,8

pec/dek: 137.5lbs x 10,10,10

incline db presses: 50lbs x 8,8,8

3 sets of pushups x 15 reps.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 18, 2012)

Today and tomorrow no gym due to spring softball torneyment! Back at it wend. All this weight lifting is taking my swing away though went 1 for 6 tonight


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 19, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Today and tomorrow no gym due to spring softball torneyment! Back at it wend. All this weight lifting is taking my swing away though went 1 for 6 tonight



Yeah but keep it up, and you will attain bonds status. Minus congress.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 20, 2012)

Last couple of days being in the heat, and playing two nights of softball, working 10 hr shifts, averaging 4hr sleep and still got my fat arse to the gym today!!! Got a good shoulder training in today despite running on pure adrenaline!! I'm starting to feel pumps through out the day, and everyone is telling me my arms are looking good woo woo woo!


Shoulder:


machine press: 115lbs x 12,10,10


seated db presses: 50lbs x 10,10,10


lat machine pulldowns: 125lbs x 10,10,10


behind neck pulldowns: 135lbs x 10,10,10


straight bar pull to chins: 65lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 21, 2012)

Today long arse day at work and hoooottt! Not to mention I got a friggin toe nail giving me hell. Anyway hit up the gym today for back. I'm def feeling stronger every day and weight moving up on some lifts. 

Back:

close grip pull downs: 90lbs x 10, 100lbs x 8,8 (PR) I love these

row machine: 100lbs x 10,10,10

face pulls: 100lbs x 10,10,10

smith machine barbell rows: 95lbs x 8,8,8

db rows: 50lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice to see a PR in there.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 22, 2012)

Today went to the tracks hot sun and I seem to get more out if vrs treadmill. I did 1.3 miles and also had some hills running up and down felt good. Got softball torney tonight and then arms tomorrow!!


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 22, 2012)

Is lecheek affiliated with primordial?


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 22, 2012)

Not to my knowledge!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 24, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Is lecheek affiliated with primordial?


Not at all, am I not allowed to support a member of this board?


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 25, 2012)

Long weekend, and extremely hot here. Had couple days felt weak and tired, thinking heat plus sinus.  I felt like complete crap today but by gym time I went with adrenaline and the mind set of I'm getting this!!


Back:


machine close grip rows: 125lbs x 10,10,10


close grip bar pulldowns to chest: 100lbs x 10, 110lbs x 10,10


face pulls: 110lbs x 10,10,10


db rows: 50lbs x 6,6,6


Biceps:


seated alt curls: 50lbs x 5,5,5


Standing sup db curls: 40lbs x 8,8,6


ez bar curls: 95lbs x 6,6,6


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 26, 2012)

Today was good day, as I got a call for an Interview with Homeland Security. I have been working 6 plus years at an Army depot in chemical demil, but our jobs are going away next summer, so I'm getting a jump start on finding a job to where I wouldn't have to move. This is like 5 minutes drive and right by my gym. Today almost kept going pass the gym, but said nope got to keep on. It's like when I enter the door the hulk comes out of me and I push through. 

Chest:

incline barbell presses: 135lbs x 10,10,10

incline db presses: 50lbs x 10,10,10

machine presses vertical: 140lbs x 8,8,8

flat bench db presses: HIT A PR FREAKING KEEP CLIMBING ON THIS!! 65lbs x 8,8,8 note was doing 60's at 5,5,5 big improvement!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok so we already know it's hot as hell here in bama! Not just cause we are now hitting triple digits like today and 105 for sat, but we also have like 90plus humidity! I'm sweating to death at work! Up at 4:45 this morning for work, took off an hr and went to pay bills. Got home was watching the braves play ball, and told Mrs P I'm heading to the gym, This at 8:00 tonight, No stims in a month, and all of sudden I was in the gym pump jacked hulked you name it. It's getting scary just saying! Hit trys tonight cardio tomorrow since we have 17 team torneyment! 

Triceps: 

seated over head db presses: 60lbs x 10,10,10

rope pressdowns: 110lbs x 10,10,10

tricep dip machine: 120lbs PR!!! 10,10,10

tricep extensions: 50lbs x 10,10,8

close grip bench press: 135lbs x 8,8 155lbs x 8 PR!

straight bar reverse curls: 45lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 1, 2012)

Definitely getting hot up north here as well bro, sweating everywhere I go. At least I am enjoying some of the 'sun energy' that seems to come with a hot summer.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow man been feeling really damn good latley. As soon as I hit the gym it's like the light switch flips and here I go. The more I drive myself the more I see what I can really do. Leave the excuses at home and you will suprise yourself! Today hit up some chest and hit some pr's yup I said it PR!!

Chest:

flat bench db presses: 70lbs PR!!! x 5,5,5

incline db presses: 55lbs x 8,8,8

pec/dec: 150lbs x 8,8,8

machine vertical presses: 150lbs x 8,8,8

incline barbell presses: 135lbs x 5 155lbs x 8, 185lbs x 8 PR I think without a doubt I'd get 225 for 1 to 2 reps


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 7, 2012)

Today hit late night biceps. Was cutting some grass earlier in this hot Alabama weather. 

Biceps: 

standing ez bar curls: 95lbs x 6,6,6

seated alt db curls: 50lbs x 5,5,5

standing sup curls: 40lbs x 6,6,6

con db curls: 35lbs x 6,6,6

seated db curl machine: 60lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 8, 2012)

Keep it going brother.


----------

